# Loop Pedal



## huxi0 (22. Mai 2014)

Hey,
hab mal wieder nach Live Versionen von Ed Sheeran geschaut und mir ist aufgefallen das er ein neues Loop Effektgerät hat. Kann mir jemand sagen welches er hat? Hab schon eine weile geschaut und nichts gefunden. Würde gern wissen was das für eins ist






-----------------------------------------------------------------
Edit:

Okay, Scheint Marke Eigenbau zu sein. hab noch ein Video gefunden wo das Ding richtig zu sehen ist gleich am Anfang vom Video


----------

